# mixing ratio



## 1951fleetline (Oct 22, 2003)

limco paint supreme basecoat and vro slow reducer 
and
low voc clear hardener and low voc clear

what the mixing ratio for paint and which can do i use 
is it paint vro slow reducer and hardener or just paint and vro slow reducer 
and 

how much ratio can someone help me please


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1951fleetline_@Mar 21 2010, 04:03 PM~16954236
> *limco paint supreme basecoat and vro slow reducer
> and
> low voc clear hardener and low voc clear
> ...


 It's amazing what a simple google search will find, By no means and I putting you down...but google is your best friend. 

partsplustools.com/pdfs/limco_supreme.pdf 

Heres the tech sheet for the paint.
use google to find the mixing ratios for the rest of the stuff you requested


----------



## 1951fleetline (Oct 22, 2003)

thank you very much


----------



## HUNTABC (May 22, 2014)

It’s really great posts.


----------

